# First Pistol



## benfishin1 (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm sure this is a question that has been broached many times on this forum, so I apologize. I've been around guns and hunted my whole life but have always used rifles. I know very little, and have only shot pistols a couple of times. I recently decided I wanted to get a pistol for home defense, and just for general plinking. I want something big enought to stop somebody, but small enough that my wife will shoot it and be comfortable. I think a 9mm is the answer. I'm looking to spend $300-400 for the pistol. I recently stopped at a local gun shop and the owner recommended a Ruger P90, but said they also had a Highpoint 9mm for $150, but he wouldn't really recommend that pistol. I'm wondering if anyone could offer some thoughts on how either of these shoot, the recoil, and overall dependability. I'm familiar with Rugers, and own a couple of their rifles, but have never heard of Highpoint. I don't live in an are where I could go to a range and rent these pistols ahead of time to try them out. Any feedback or advice would be greatly appreciated on these or any pistol for that matter. Thanks in advance.
Ben


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Do yourself a favor and save your money a little longer. Hii Point is the Saturday Night Special of this era, used mostly by small-time thiefs and gang-bangers. They mostly work OK, but you will never be sure that they are going to, and that is not good for self defense.

The Rugers are OK, as are the S&W low-end semi-autos in that price range, but for about $500, you can have a Glock or Springfield XD, either of which is rock solid, accurate, and extremely dependable and fun to shoot. CZ's are also an excellent value.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

First get basic handgun safety training. Then find a gunshop that has as many different styles of handguns as possible to check out. Go to a shooting range and ask questions, watch people shoot thier pistols, then decide. Take your time and do it right you will save yourself headaches, heartaches and money good luck.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

For 400 you can find good used Glocks and XDs.
Also you can get new Bersas. These are great guns for great prices. I currently own the Bersa Thunder HiCapacity 9mm Pro. Cost just over 400 but I had to buy on line and pay two transfer fees and shipping in that price so if you could find a shooting range that rents these pistols you could try them out before you buy.
The CZ mentioned above is reported to be another one of those low cost hi value pistols.
Good luck in your search.

By the way, the Bersa is the pistol in my Avatar. And IDPA/IPSC Video with Bersa 



 and Pictures of the Bersa








Wiki has this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bersa


----------

